# Rescinding  (12 cancellations in 1 thread!)



## TimeToRun

Help!
   I am new to timeshares but thanks to all of the information here I am going to rescind my contract tomorrow, Tuesday, May 27th. We signed last Friday, May 25th and have 10 days to do so.  I am not sure exactly what I need to send to them so I have made copies of all signed documents and plan on writing cancel on each page. I am going to send one set to the Las Vegas p.o. box and another set to the physical address to ensure it arrives and is received. I also plan on sending a set to National Harbor on Wednesday.  Is this overkill?
   Thanks for any help/advice you can give!


----------



## RX8

It isn't overkill if it makes you sleep better.  However, look through your contract and follow the rescission instructions exactly.  If you do that at a minimum you are good.


----------



## TimeToRun

All it says is that I must notify seller of my decision to cancel in writing within 10 days. With it being a holiday weekend I have been beside myself with anxiety and not getting much sleep as a result. I have read so many bad reviews online that I just want to end this as soon as possible. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TUGBrian

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## ronparise

Las Vegas PO sounds like Wyndham. The instructions should be directly above your signature and should be in bold type ,

It sounds like you found it, so just do what it says...There is no particular form or format, just write a letter saying you rescind,  referencing your contract number and perhaps the date and place you signed, and send it to them. Your idea to enclose copies of what you signed is a good one.


----------



## taffy19

TimeToRun said:


> Help!
> I am new to timeshares but thanks to all of the information here I am going to rescind my contract tomorrow, Tuesday, May 27th. We signed last Friday, May 25th and have 10 days to do so. I am not sure exactly what I need to send to them so I have made copies of all signed documents and plan on writing cancel on each page. I am going to send one set to the Las Vegas p.o. box and another set to the physical address to ensure it arrives and is received. I also plan on sending a set to National Harbor on Wednesday. Is this overkill?
> Thanks for any help/advice you can give!


If I were you, I would send at least one copy by certified mail so you'll have proof that it was mailed on time and received by them.  It may be only the rescission letter without all the contract pages.


----------



## theo

*Important!*



TimeToRun said:


> <snip> *I have made copies of all signed documents and plan on writing cancel on each page.* <snip>



Make sure that each and every person who signed the original purchase contract in the first place now also *signs* your contract rescission letter. The "letter" doesn't have to be elaborate; it can be just a single sentence clearly stating that you are cancelling the purchase, as is your right under applicable state law. 

Just printing the word "cancel" on a few photocopied pages is legally insufficient; you must also provide actual *signatures* from *all* of the original signatories.
Without providing rescission letter signatures, just mailing back a few photocopies with the word "cancel" written upon them is legally inadequate --- at best.


----------



## LannyPC

TimeToRun said:


> Thanks for any help/advice you can give!



And just remember the other little tidbit of advice that's given here emphatically and repeatedly.  Once you send in your letter, do not take any phone calls from (in this case) Nevada.  It will likely be the salesperson or someone from the resort trying to persuade you to reverse your (very wise) decision to rescind.  They might sweeten the deal but whatever "sugar" they add will not be worth anywhere near what you will pay.

And since the refunds or reversal on your credit card can take up to 45 days, do not go phoning the resort, head office, etc. wondering where your money is.  Once you send in your letter, properly signed, and via the stipulated method, they are legally obligated to process your request.


----------



## pacodemountainside

Check out following thread and included  references for person in same boat as you.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211366

With Vegas P.O. Box and National Harbor probably Wyndham  and  should not be  any problem just patience.


----------



## TimeToRun

Thanks, everybody!
   I went to the post office today and sent two sets of every signed page marked cancel, along with our rescission letter, to Las Vegas. I overnighted one to the p.o. box and another to the physical address. The post office guy told me to have a good day and I told him I would, now, and may even be able to sleep tonight. He got a good laugh over it. Lol
   I definitely went over board with sending the letter like that but a part of me is paranoid about them not signing for it at the p.o. box, so I sent the other one for good measure.
   We have already received three calls today from Wyndham "just checking up on you guys" and to "welcome you again to the family." We did not answer the calls, but did listen to the voice mails.  I am sure they will not be too happy tomorrow once they get wind of our cancellation.
   Thank goodness we didn't put any cash money down.  We did finance the "deposit" through BillMeLater, however, and I put in our letter that we expected that to not be utilized/started as there was no need for a down payment after all. Does anyone know if I need to contact them separately?
    This site has made me feel so much better and feel hope that we can end this potential nightmare.  You provide a great service!!


----------



## LannyPC

TimeToRun said:


> Thank goodness we didn't put any cash money down.  We did finance the "deposit" through BillMeLater, however, and I put in our letter that we expected that to not be utilized/started as there was no need for a down payment after all. Does anyone know if I need to contact them separately?



You do not need to contact anyone later.  Once your rescission request has been received, the process must start.  All monies put down must be refunded to you including any down payment.

Again, no need to contact anyone.


----------



## siesta

TimeToRun said:


> Thanks, everybody!
> I went to the post office today and sent two sets of every signed page marked cancel, along with our rescission letter, to Las Vegas. I overnighted one to the p.o. box and another to the physical address. The post office guy told me to have a good day and I told him I would, now, and may even be able to sleep tonight. He got a good laugh over it. Lol
> I definitely went over board with sending the letter like that but a part of me is paranoid about them not signing for it at the p.o. box, so I sent the other one for good measure.
> We have already received three calls today from Wyndham "just checking up on you guys" and to "welcome you again to the family." We did not answer the calls, but did listen to the voice mails.  I am sure they will not be too happy tomorrow once they get wind of our cancellation.
> Thank goodness we didn't put any cash money down.  We did finance the "deposit" through BillMeLater, however, and I put in our letter that we expected that to not be utilized/started as there was no need for a down payment after all. Does anyone know if I need to contact them separately?
> This site has made me feel so much better and feel hope that we can end this potential nightmare.  You provide a great service!!


 welcome to TUG, glad you found us in time. You've received some excellent advice so far and it sounds like you did all you are required to legally rescind.

I will add that Wyndham is a great timeshare system, just not at the price you paid. Now that you've found us, spend some time on the wyndham boards here as well learn about other timeshare systems. Then when you are good and ready, you can make an informed decision on whether to buy a timeshare for pennies on the dollar via the resale market (e.g. tug, redweek, ebay)

See you around the BBS!


----------



## TimeToRun

Thanks for all the GREAT advice!
(I actually slept last night!)


----------



## 505Richman

Well, thank you for all this information. Last weekend i bought a timeshare from BG after listening to all the talk and deals. Luckily, i found this website and have submitted my letter to rescind.


----------



## Passepartout

505Richman said:


> Well, thank you for all this information. Last weekend i bought a timeshare from BG after listening to all the talk and deals. Luckily, i found this website and have submitted my letter to rescind.



Good on ya! Welcome to TUG! Glad we could help, even before we knew you.

Jim


----------



## TimeToRun

Update:

   I sent a copy of our signed contract and rescission letter to the physical address in Las Vegas by Priority Mail yesterday.  It was signed for today at 9:08 a.m. Woot Woot!!
   The copy I sent to the P.O. Box is still waiting to be picked up and signed for.  So glad I did both!  We signed the contract last Friday, May 23rd, and have 10 days to rescind the contract.  I wasn't sure if they count the signing day as day 1 so I wanted to ensure they received a copy and knew our intention before Sunday, June 1st.  Throw in the holiday weekend and I was super stressed.  I sure hope this takes care of this.  Then, as soon as it is, I will be reading how to have fun with a timeshare like the rest of you do.  I like the concept of the whole thing, just not the tactics that Wyndham used and the lies we were told.

Have a great Thursday!!


----------



## Chrissi0103

We also signed ours last Friday at Bonnet Creek in Florida. We are rescinding ours also. So glad I found this website! 



TimeToRun said:


> Update:
> 
> I sent a copy of our signed contract and rescission letter to the physical address in Las Vegas by Priority Mail yesterday.  It was signed for today at 9:08 a.m. Woot Woot!!
> The copy I sent to the P.O. Box is still waiting to be picked up and signed for.  So glad I did both!  We signed the contract last Friday, May 23rd, and have 10 days to rescind the contract.  I wasn't sure if they count the signing day as day 1 so I wanted to ensure they received a copy and knew our intention before Sunday, June 1st.  Throw in the holiday weekend and I was super stressed.  I sure hope this takes care of this.  Then, as soon as it is, I will be reading how to have fun with a timeshare like the rest of you do.  I like the concept of the whole thing, just not the tactics that Wyndham used and the lies we were told.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!!


----------



## TimeToRun

Chrissi0103 said:


> We also signed ours last Friday at Bonnet Creek in Florida. We are rescinding ours also. So glad I found this website!


I know, right?
 Now I am looking forward to researching timeshares, SLOWLY, AND THOROUGHLY.  And also sleeping soundly again.:zzz:


----------



## TUGBrian

Two rescission in one thread!  can we get a 3rd? =)


----------



## Chrissi0103

*Question...*

LOL...I do have one question. Do I need to send everything back or just the letter referencing the contract number. My paper doesn't say much of anything except to send it to the po box and says nothing about express or certified mail. Although I do plan on doing certified for my peace of mind. My husband was bummed we are losing the perks card. lol


----------



## Passepartout

Chrissi0103 said:


> LOL...I do have one question. Do I need to send everything back or just the letter referencing the contract number. My paper doesn't say much of anything except to send it to the po box and says nothing about express or certified mail. Although I do plan on doing certified for my peace of mind. My husband was bummed we are losing the perks card. lol



You might box up the 'extra' stuff and send it back- or not. Westgate charges $50 for not doing so. ymmv. Write in your rescission letter, 'Promotional Materials to be returned under separate cover'.

What's the 'perks card' for? Surely not worth the thou$and$ between a retail purchase and a resale one.

Jim


----------



## pacodemountainside

*Wyndham Perks Card*



Passepartout said:


> What's the 'perks card' for? Surely not worth the thou$and$ between a retail purchase and a resale one.
> 
> Jim



Check out following  web site!

https://www.perksbyclubwyndham.com/offers

Similar to groupon, dealchicken.com, Denver Post daily deals, coupons in Wednesday and   Sunday paper, ad infinitum.

Cost $49.95 but of course free the first year.


----------



## TimeToRun

*BillMeLater Deposit*

Quick question...
   We did NOT put down a cash deposit but they set us up with a BillMeLater account to use for it instead. We are in the process of selling our house so didn't have the cash at the moment. 
   Since we didn't put any cash down, we won't be receiving a cash refund. How will we know if the rescission went through? Day 10 is Sunday and I want to make sure I mail anything tomorrow that I need to.
Thanks again!


----------



## Passepartout

If you don't get some kind of notification, assume the rescission is a done deal. They know they can't monkey around with these, as the law is on your side. You have the proof that the letter was mailed and that's all it takes. 

They are required to honor the rescission. They are NOT required to keep you informed.

Rest well. If it was Wastegate, I'd have concerns, but Wyn is far more honorable.

Jim


----------



## TimeToRun

Passepartout said:


> If you don't get some kind of notification, assume the rescission is a done deal. They know they can't monkey around with these, as the law is on your side. You have the proof that the letter was mailed and that's all it takes.
> 
> They are required to honor the rescission. They are NOT required to keep you informed.
> 
> Rest well. If it was Wastegate, I'd have concerns, but Wyn is far more honorable.
> 
> Jim


Thanks, Jim!
If everybody that has helped us lived nearby, we'd invite ya'll over for a drink! I'm really looking forward to researching TS this summer


----------



## Chrissi0103

I put the letter of rescission in the mail today! Woohoo!


----------



## 505Richman

"They are required to honor the rescission. They are NOT required to keep you informed."

I was starting to think something is up. It would help me relax a little bit if i knew it has started, but like you said the law is on my side. 

And for the money saving counters I was a BG buyer, saved $10,000  

Thank you!!


----------



## croaker

*3rd is the charm*



TUGBrian said:


> Two rescission in one thread!  can we get a 3rd? =)



#3 
Same exact situation as TimeToRun, went in convinced not to sign but to listen, and came out part of the "family" and thinking we did okay. Still think we could make it work, but now see there are so many other options to study. We sent in our rescind letter just today. Sent certified letters to both Wyndham addresses, signed by both of us and added copy of the contract as reference as per advice of RonParise and others in the exceptional threads here. 
Hit the PayPal membership option and when I learn to link my guest account to it... doesn't matter really, best $15 bucks spent all day. could possibly have been 15K plus. Thanks to all the contributors, for sharing your hard earned advice!


----------



## Passepartout

croaker said:


> #3
> [/S*]We sent in our rescind letter just today. Sent certified letters to both Wyndham addresses, signed by both of us and added copy of the contract as reference* as per advice of RonParise and others in the exceptional threads here.
> Hit the PayPal membership option and when I learn to link my guest account to it... doesn't matter really, best $15 bucks spent all day. could possibly have been 15K plus.




Yay!!!

You made our day!

Jim


----------



## kimhill22

*HELP*

Can anyone tell me how to get out of a timeshare from Westgate Vacation Villas?


----------



## Passepartout

kimhill22 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get out of a timeshare from Westgate Vacation Villas?



If it's within the legally required rescission (cooling off) period, just write a letter like the others in this thread have done. After than, and barring your ability to prove fraud, you'll have to find a buyer. It's Real Estate. Unfortunately, Wastegate has made it extremely difficult for a resale buyer to use, so they are worth less than nothing- and to make maters worse, in order to even pay someone to take it, it has to be paid off.

If you are beyond the rescission period, you best learn how to use it.

We wish you well. Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## RebelGal

TUGBrian said:


> Two rescission in one thread!  can we get a 3rd? =)





yup  

just signed yesterday and rescission letter is going out certified mail today! Wyndham Nashville got me


----------



## TUGBrian

ha...fan-freaking-tastic!  3for1!


----------



## RebelGal

truth be told I was a dummy and didn't call my dad.  He was not happy with me when I told him what we had done lol He knew of this forum already and had bought his points resale. (I didn't know it was common and easy!) 

My bad!


----------



## theo

*No laughing matter...*



RebelGal said:


> <snip> He was not happy with me when I told him what we had done *lol* ...<snip>



I'm glad that you have rescinded, but rest assured that there is certainly *nothing* to "lol" about when it comes to an outrageously expensive developer timeshare purchase. Had you failed to rescind, the only "lol" going on here would be the "lol" of the sales weasels who initially (if only temporarily)  hoodwinked you in the first place.


----------



## TUGBrian

RebelGal said:


> truth be told I was a dummy and didn't call my dad.  He was not happy with me when I told him what we had done lol He knew of this forum already and had bought his points resale. (I didn't know it was common and easy!)
> 
> My bad!



all that matters at this point is you found us in time to save all that money!

everything else is just icing on the cake!


----------



## Passepartout

RebelGal said:


> truth be told I was a dummy and didn't call my dad.  He was not happy with me when I told him what we had done lol He knew of this forum already and had bought his points resale. (I didn't know it was common and easy!)
> 
> My bad!



Now, for Father's Day, you can get your dad a nice card and tell him just how smart he is. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.

Jim


----------



## TimeToRun

*Response from. Wyndham*

Yay!!!
In our rescission letter we asked for written confirmation of their receipt of the letter and cancelation of our contract.  Saturday we received it! I really didn't expect them to but was happy they did!
On a side note, we tried to take some additional credit today on a medical card we have. We were denied.  We couldn't understand why, as we have excellentl credit. Then this afternoon we received a junk email from BillMeLater. (Wyndham set it up for us for our deposit.) I called BML and found out that Wyndham had already charged our deposit on the day we were there (May 23rd.) It was my understanding that they would not do that until closing. (Day 11 - haha, suckers, we rescinded in time!) I asked the guy what the balance was and he said zero, as the deposit amount was credited back on June 6th. We asked that the account be closed immediately as we had no need for it.  Now I know why we could not get the medical credit. And I am pissed! Do we have any recourse against Wyndham doing that or should we just be glad we escaped in time?


----------



## theo

*In a word, no...*



TimeToRun said:


> Do we have any recourse against Wyndham doing that or should we just be glad we escaped in time?



You have no case and no "recourse". From your own description it is clear that a deposit was (appropriately) charged on the date of contract execution and that deposit charge has now been (appropriately) reversed. The purchase would have required more than just your signatures (i.e., a deposit) at the time of contract execution. If you later exceeded (or attempted to exceed) your credit limit prior to the refund of your charged deposit, Wyndham certainly shares *no* responsibility for that personal choice.

Your purchase contract has been successfully rescinded and your "deposit" has now been appropriately refunded. End of story. Count your blessings.
With all due respect, "recourse" is not a concept which fits in any way into this situation of your own personal choices and actions; you are not a "victim" in this matter.


----------



## TimeToRun

theo said:


> You have no case and no "recourse". From your own description it is clear that a deposit was (appropriately) charged on the date of contract execution and that deposit charge has now been (appropriately) reversed. The purchase would have required more that just your signatures at time of contract execution --- the deposit charge.
> If you later exceeded (or attempted to exceed) your credit limit prior to refund of your deposit, Wyndham certainly shares *no* responsibility for that personal choice.
> 
> Your purchase contract has been successfully rescinded and your "deposit" has now been appropriately refunded. End of story. Count your blessings.



I didn't think we did, but it was just another ruse used by them. Nothing was supposed to be charged until after June 1st and they assured us of that several times. By that time it had been over six hours and we had a seven hour drive ahead of us (on a holiday weekend).  Our fault, I know. It just reall angered me when we wanted to get the medical credit yesterday and were told no. I guess when you have a huge line of credit with no balance it will deter others from extending it. All in all, we learned a really good lesson, so yes, I do count my blessing on this one!


----------



## frank808

Wow I count FIVE buyers finding TUG and rescinding in time.  That must be a new record.


----------



## luvtravellin

Frank808 
Make it SIX, I just sent my rescission letter yesterday for a TS bought from Westgate on 6/08/14! Fingers crossed hoping everything will work out smoothly.

Eva


----------



## Passepartout

luvtravellin said:


> frank808
> make it six, i just sent my rescission letter yesterday for a ts bought from westgate on 6/08/14! Fingers crossed hoping everything will work out smoothly.
> 
> Eva



yee-haw!!!


----------



## TimeToRun

Hooray to all of us!! And a BIG thanks to all of you who have helped shed some light on TS for us
:whoopie:


----------



## pitterchi

Make it seven, this forum gave me a lot of info that you won't get from a developer.

Has anyone received a voicemail from the developer after sending in your recession letters?

I got a polite voicemail asking why we decided to rescind.  I'm not sure if I should call them back or not.

Could there be any harm in calling them back and telling them their prices are way too high?


----------



## Passepartout

pitterchi said:


> Could there be any harm in calling them back and telling them their prices are way too high?



Only if you want them to reduce the price. I wouldn't do it if you REALLY want to rescind. Trust us, NO developer's special prices, foreclosures, extra vacations, bonuses, meals at the onsite restaurants, will equal the savings you'll see by getting informed and either buying resale, renting, or even going back after you have all the facts and buying from them. 

No matter what they told you, the same deal is available today, tomorrow, next week/month/year.

Congratulations on rescinding, and Welcome to TUG. If you don't mind saying, how much did TUG save you from spending? And at what resort?

Jim


----------



## pitterchi

Passepartout said:


> Only if you want them to reduce the price. I wouldn't do it if you REALLY want to rescind. Trust us, NO developer's special prices, foreclosures, extra vacations, bonuses, meals at the onsite restaurants, will equal the savings you'll see by getting informed and either buying resale, renting, or even going back after you have all the facts and buying from them.
> 
> No matter what they told you, the same deal is available today, tomorrow, next week/month/year.
> 
> Congratulations on rescinding, and Welcome to TUG. If you don't mind saying, how much did TUG save you from spending? And at what resort?
> 
> Jim



Thanks for the response!

I think TUG will end up saving me about $11k - $13k.  It was at the Summit Hillside at Massenutten.  

I haven't bought a resale yet but I'm planning on it.

Thanks TUG!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

haha, this is fantastic...I hope more folks post up and the number grows even higher!

We are nearly at $6 million dollars saved!


----------



## momeason

Fun thread. I love it!


----------



## LannyPC

pitterchi said:


> I haven't bought a resale yet but I'm planning on it.



Just make sure you do your research inside and out, up and down before jumping into the ownership pool.  Remember, even a resale purchased for a dollar (or even less) can be a poor decision.


----------



## Sandy

$6 million dollars saved!! Fabulous!  I hope we keep the tally rolling.  This thread should be read by all newbies, but of course there are many others similar to this. 

Does TUG keep an actual number of dollars saved? If not, perhaps we can ask the successful rescinders to tell us what they did save by not purchasing through developers.


----------



## Passepartout

Sandy said:


> $6 million dollars saved!! Fabulous!  I hope we keep the tally rolling.  This thread should be read by all newbies, but of course there are many others similar to this.
> 
> Does TUG keep an actual number of dollars saved? If not, perhaps we can ask the successful rescinders to tell us what they did save by not purchasing through developers.



Sometimes the number is volunteered, but after TUGBrian started totaling it up, we've been asking folks who rescind what we saved them.

Pretty nice number, no?


----------



## TimeToRun

*Amount saved*

For us it was @ $15k 
THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
:rofl:


----------



## rnadam@gmail.com

*I sent rescission letter*

My question is what if they come back saying you entered typos and wrong address of developer so this Rescission letter is invalid


----------



## TUGBrian

Ive never heard of one voiding a rescission letter due to typos...well assuming the typos werent like "your entire first and last name" or something important like that.

I can see something coming about if you mailed the letter to some other address though.


----------



## Passepartout

rnadam@gmail.com said:


> My question is *what if* they come back saying you entered typos and wrong address of developer so this Rescission letter is invalid



If you follow the instructions in your contract packet exactly, and both people who signed the contract sign the rescission letter, it's valid. I believe your 'what if' is purely speculation. Even Wastegate, sleazy as they are, knows the intention of a rescission letter and wouldn't DARE challenge it on that shaky a technicality. Well, maybe those slime balls would try.

As to typos, heck, it can be handwritten. And as for the address, I'm sure that you sent it to at least one of their corporate addresses. The correct one has been posted in several of the Wastegate rescission threads here in TUG. Here it is anyway:

Westgate LTD
2801 Old Winter Garden Rd
Ocoee Florida 34761

You'll know they got the letter when some 'save the sale' guy calls (don't answer) and tries to sweeten the deal or tells you your reason isn't good enough. They do that to try to delay you beyond the cooling-off period. Best to not answer.

Keep us informed how it goes.

Jim


----------



## theo

*Not enough information...*



rnadam@gmail.com said:


> My question is what if they come back saying you entered typos and wrong address of developer so this Rescission letter is invalid



Rescission rights and instructions must be provided to a buyer upon contract execution with a developer. That rescission information should include the address to which to send any cancellation correspondence and clearly identify the available rescission period provided by applicable state law. 

No developer could ever possibly get away with failing to process a timely submitted letter of rescission due to minor, inconsequential typographical errors. 
However, if a cancellation is sent to an entirely incorrect address (contrary to the specific address instructions provided with the contract), well......I dunno.


----------



## luvtravellin

*Success in Westgate cancellation!*

I just wanna thank everyone for all your help. Two days ago  I received the confirmed cancellation letter from Westgate! I got it approximately 14 days after I mailed my rescission letter. Full refund since I also returned the package binder. Im so relieved! Again thanks all for your guidance. This place is truly a gem!
Eve


----------



## QBrew

*Found TUG just in time....*

Well, my wife and I fell for the Wyndham pitch in Panama City Beach this week.  We signed the papers on June 30th and I started doing research to see what we bought.  My research brought me to TUG and I'm thankful to everyone for the sound advice offered on the site.  We have drafted/signed our rescission letter and will be mailing it (certified) today (July 3).  I'm hoping the holiday weekend won't disrupt things for us.  I did not include a copy of the first page of the contract, but I did reference our contract number and we both signed the letter; will that be a problem?  

Assuming this goes through we will have saved ourselves >$22K!  Let the research begin...

Thanks again!


----------



## Passepartout

*KaChing! $22K more!*



QBrew said:


> Well, my wife and I fell for the Wyndham pitch in Panama City Beach this week.  We signed the papers on June 30th and I started doing research to see what we bought.  My research brought me to TUG and I'm thankful to everyone for the sound advice offered on the site.  We have drafted/signed our rescission letter and will be mailing it (certified) today (July 3).  I'm hoping the holiday weekend won't disrupt things for us.  I did not include a copy of the first page of the contract, but I did reference our contract number and we both signed the letter; will that be a problem?
> 
> Assuming this goes through we will have saved ourselves >$22K!  Let the research begin...
> 
> Thanks again!



Welcome to TUG. As long as you have your rescission letter *postmarked today*, you will be fine, the contract will be cancelled and your down payment will be refunded. 

Best to stay off the phone if some 'save-the-sale' guy calls.

Do some research, learn about the industry, find a nice resale that suits your needs for 10-20% of the retail cost, and vacation happy. We always suggest renting a time or two (or even permanently) before buying. It's probably too late this year to buy a deeded TS, get it transferred, join an exchange and make a reservation for this year anyway, so let the time work in your favor.

Again, Welcome!

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

8@77k in one thread!  amazing!


----------



## QBrew

Well, our certified letters were signed for on Monday July 7 and Tuesday July 8; we sent two rescission letters.  We have not heard anything from anyone, but we just upgraded our Cable/Phone modem and the phones are down this week; that might be a blessing in disguise.  I did request written verification of our rescission, but I would have expected to hear something from Wyndham via phone or email.  

We were so excited when we signed the papers to purchase the timeshare that we sent our sales agent an email asking a few other questions and to say thank you; he never responded to our email.  That's really what got me concerned that we had made a mistake.  

I guess time will tell if our rescission went through....


----------



## theo

QBrew said:


> Well, our certified letters were signed for on Monday July 7 and Tuesday July 8; we sent two rescission letters.  We have not heard anything from anyone, but we just upgraded our Cable/Phone modem and the phones are down this week; that might be a blessing in disguise.  I did request written verification of our rescission, but I would have expected to hear something from Wyndham via phone or email.
> 
> We were so excited when we signed the papers to purchase the timeshare that we sent our sales agent an email asking a few other questions and to say thank you; he never responded to our email.  That's really what got me concerned that we had made a mistake.
> 
> I guess *time will tell if our rescission went through*....



A developer is *obligated by law* to process your contract rescission, timely postmarked (10 days in FL) and sent to the correct place. It's not an "option" or a "choice" or a "decision" for the developer --- *it's the law*. Yes, it will "go through".

The developer is not obligated to contact you, or to update you, or to otherwise confirm your rescission to / with you. Their *only* obligation is to process a properly submitted rescission and issue a full refund of your deposit (which could, in a worst case scenario, take up to 45 days to receive back, although that long is unlikley).

Well done. Good job. Expensive bullet dodged.


----------



## LannyPC

QBrew said:


> We were so excited when we signed the papers to purchase the timeshare that we sent our sales agent an email asking a few other questions and to say thank you; he never responded to our email.  That's really what got me concerned that we had made a mistake.....



I can almost guarantee that you will hear from this salesman once he sees your rescission letter.  He, or some other sales agent there, will phone you trying to get you to reverse your decision to rescind.  He might even sweeten the offer.

This is where we tell people who have sent in their rescission request to not take any phone calls from Florida or wherever because it will likely be that dreaded sales person.  There is no benefit to you whatsoever to talk to anyone from the resort (or resort company).  Your letter was sent as per the rescission instructions.  That's all you need to do.  You do not have to answer any questions or explain why you are rescinding.


----------



## TimeToRun

*Asking for acknowledgment letter*



QBrew said:


> Well, our certified letters were signed for on Monday July 7 and Tuesday July 8; we sent two rescission letters.  We have not heard anything from anyone, but we just upgraded our Cable/Phone modem and the phones are down this week; that might be a blessing in disguise.  I did request written verification of our rescission, but I would have expected to hear something from Wyndham via phone or email.
> 
> We were so excited when we signed the papers to purchase the timeshare that we sent our sales agent an email asking a few other questions and to say thank you; he never responded to our email.  That's really what got me concerned that we had made a mistake.
> 
> I guess time will tell if our rescission went through....



We, too, asked for a letter acknowledging that our timeshare contract for Wyndham National Harbor was null and void after sending our rescission letters. To my surprise we did receive a letter stating that they were sorry to see us go. Yeah, right, I bet they were! Hahaha :hysterical:
This site has been invaluable to us. And I'm glad my original post has helped 7 other families jump on the TUG wagon!


----------



## advocoach

We found this site while doing research on Wyndham aftrr we went to a presentation last year and thought the price sounded way high for points. Thankfully we didn't fall for it. 
We wasn't so lucky this year. 
We went to a Summer Winds presentation in Branson and was impressed with the system and not worrying about points or colored weeks plus unlimited weeks through II. We put down a down payment and off we went. The next day I received an email from TUG stating my membership was almost up. I had totally forgotten about the site. 
I jumped on and thankfully found out our 'deal' wasn't a 'deal' after all. 
Thanks to you guys we are mailing our cancellation letter in the morning and saving us $10,600!!
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Onehotbike

Another 10 grand saved thanks TUG WITH SIX KIDS EVERY DOLLAR COUNTS and a penny saved is penny earned I saved a lot of pennies this week


----------



## Onehotbike

*TUGBRIAN THAT MAKES 9 saves in one thread thanks from the Kennys*

:hysterical::zzz:Thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks and a million more thanks :banana


----------



## rapmarks

I love this thread


----------



## LannyPC

Onehotbike said:


> ...WITH SIX KIDS EVERY DOLLAR COUNTS...



I wonder what spin the salesperson tried to put on this potential buyer with six kids.  eg. "You want your six kids to grow up loving you, don't you?" :hysterical:


----------



## rapmarks

LannyPC said:


> I wonder what spin the salesperson tried to put on this potential buyer with six kids.  eg. "You want your six kids to grow up loving you, don't you?" :hysterical:



and it isn't getting a three bedroom or sleep 8 exchange either.


----------



## WifeAggro

*Add Another*

Add another to the tally. WestGate got us in Gatlinburg last week. My wife was sick after signing everything and couldn't sleep at all that evening (mid vacation). Googling for all of 10 seconds brought me to this wonderful forum where I read multiple rescission posts for WestGate/Tn (10 day window). Our certified letter will be mailed out tomorrow. You guys are awesome. Thank you for the information! Savings = 6k. I thought we got a pretty decent rate on a foreclosure until I checked it out after we signed everything. Of course we didn't have cell service or wifi in the area of the sales pitch.


----------



## Passepartout

Gawd i love this thread!!! I haven't tallied it, but we have to be around $150,000 saved by folks in this thread alone! Wonderful!

And I'd bet some others rescinded and didn't do anything but lurk to get the info.

Jim


----------



## QBrew

LannyPC said:


> I can almost guarantee that you will hear from this salesman once he sees your rescission letter.  He, or some other sales agent there, will phone you trying to get you to reverse your decision to rescind.  He might even sweeten the offer.
> 
> This is where we tell people who have sent in their rescission request to not take any phone calls from Florida or wherever because it will likely be that dreaded sales person.  There is no benefit to you whatsoever to talk to anyone from the resort (or resort company).  Your letter was sent as per the rescission instructions.  That's all you need to do.  You do not have to answer any questions or explain why you are rescinding.



We still have not heard from anyone at Wyndham in regards to our rescission letter.  We sent a letter to both of the addresses referenced in the rescission paperwork included with all of the contractual material.  Both letters were signed for a week ago.   Should I be concerned?  We used the sample letter provided in the rescission section on TUG; we included the contract number which was included on EVERY page of the contract.  We did not have our letter notarized before sending it; I'm not sure we need to do that though.  We (my wife and I) both signed the letter and included our names just like they were written in their contract.  I would sleep a little more sound if they would have made some attempt at contact with us.  Hopefully, I'll receive written confirmation of our rescission as I've requested.


----------



## Dripps

*Successful rescission*

I was able to rescind our purchase at Kings Land and couldn't be happier.  I was not contacted by salesperson or her manager at all.  I didn't receive any confirmation from HGVC but within a couple days saw credit on my credit card account for the exact amount we left.  I guess that's confirmation enough!    I'm still kindda shocked nobody at HGVC tried to rescue the sale.


----------



## theo

Dripps said:


> I was not contacted by salesperson or her manager at all.  I didn't receive any confirmation from HGVC but within a couple days saw credit on my credit card account for the exact amount we left.  I guess that's confirmation enough!    I'm still kindda shocked nobody at HGVC tried to rescue the sale.



Historically at least, Hilton, Hyatt and BlueGreen have all generally tended to just politely accept and process rescissions submitted properly and in a timely fashion.

Westgate and Wyndham, on the other hand --- not so much.  Both seem to quite consistently exert an uncanny amount of effort to try to salvage the sale (and their precious commission) upon unwelcome receipt of (soon-to-be-ex) buyer's rescission correspondence. Despite those desperate salvage efforts however, the developer people still know deep down that ultimately they absolutely *must* comply with the applicable state law and honor and process a timely and properly submitted rescission.


----------



## pacodemountainside

QBrew said:


> We still have not heard from anyone at Wyndham in regards to our rescission letter.  We sent a letter to both of the addresses referenced in the rescission paperwork included with all of the contractual material.  Both letters were signed for a week ago.   Should I be concerned?  We used the sample letter provided in the rescission section on TUG; we included the contract number which was included on EVERY page of the contract.  We did not have our letter notarized before sending it; I'm not sure we need to do that though.  We (my wife and I) both signed the letter and included our names just like they were written in their contract.  I would sleep a little more sound if they would have made some attempt at contact with us.  Hopefully, I'll receive written confirmation of our rescission as I've requested.



Give  a call at 1-800-251-8736 option 2 or fax at 1-702-304-4217


----------



## theo

*I respectfully diasgree...*



pacodemountainside said:


> Give  a call at 1-800-251-8736 option 2 or fax at 1-702-304-4217



No possible good can arise from any telephone conversation on a rescission or contract matter. *None*.

If the rescission correspondence (notarization was neither necessary nor relevant) was postmarked within the time frame provided by applicable state law and sent (hopefully by certified mail) to the correct address, *the developer has no other choice or option other than to process the cancellation and issue a full refund*. 

Telephone conversation on the matter is legally meaningless and can only "muddy up" the waters. Why voluntarily offer and create that opportunity?


----------



## pacodemountainside

This is Wyndham Financial Services operation in Vegas.  Just salaried people  moving paper work.

Not even close to Grand Desert  or Harrahs sales operations.

Since poster is having trouble  sleeping IMHO  worth a  shot.

 "I would sleep a little more sound if they would have made some attempt at contact with us. Hopefully, I'll receive written confirmation of our rescission as I've requested"


----------



## theo

pacodemountainside said:


> This is Wyndham Financial Services operation in Vegas.  Just salaried people  moving paper work.
> 
> Not even close to Grand Desert  or Harrahs sales operations.
> 
> Since poster is having trouble  sleeping IMHO  worth a  shot.
> 
> "I would sleep a little more sound if they would have made some attempt at contact with us. Hopefully, I'll receive written confirmation of our rescission as I've requested"



FYI, QBrew originally stated that the purchase was in Panama City Beach, FL, so I believe that the appropriate Wyndham location to receive and process the rescission letter would be the eastern Wyndham corporate offices in Orlando, FL.  

With that info in mind, then I suppose that it couldn't hurt to call the folks out at the Las Vegas location, maybe just to say hello, but I otherwise stand by my advice to *stay off the phone altogether on any contract rescission matter*.  YMMV.


----------



## QBrew

theo said:


> FYI, QBrew originally stated that the purchase was in Panama City Beach, FL, so I believe that the appropriate Wyndham location to receive and process the rescission letter would be the eastern Wyndham corporate offices in Orlando, FL.
> 
> With that info in mind, then I suppose that it couldn't hurt to call the folks out at the Las Vegas location, maybe just to say hello, but I otherwise stand by my advice to *stay off the phone altogether on any contract rescission matter*.  YMMV.



So, the following notice was included in the contract paperwork with our unique Contract Number on it (It was also on the main contract page in addition to EVERY other page):

Contract Number 00123-4567890

42. "Purchaser's Nonwaivable Right to Cancel".
You may cancel this Agreement without any penalty or obligation within ten (10) calendar days after the date you sign this Agreement or the date on which you receive the last of nil documents required to be given to you pursuant to section 721.07 (61. Florida Statutes, whichever is later. If you decide to cancel this Agreement, you must notify the Seller in writing of your Intent to cancel. Your notice of cancellation shall he effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc., Attention: Account Controls and Administration - Rescission Dept. at: P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 or 10750 West Charleston Blvd., Suite 130, Las Vegas, Nevada 89135. Any attempt to obtain a waiver of your cancellation right is void and of no effect. While you may execute ail Closing documents in advance, the Closing, as evidenced by delivery of the deed or other document, before expiration of your ten (10) day cancellation period, is prohibited.*

We mailed (sent certified with return signature verification) the following letter to both of the addresses listed above:

ClubWyndham Access Vacation Ownership Plan
6277 Sea Harbor Drive
Orlando, FL 32821

7/3/2014

To whom it may concern:

This letter is to inform you that we are exercising our legal right, pursuant to Section 721.07(6) Florida Statutes, to cancel contract number: 00123-4567890 which was purchased by QBrew and Mrs. QBrew on June 30, 2014.  We expect a full refund of our deposit.  Do not make any additional charges to our line of credit. 

Please confirm my legal rescission in writing.

Sincerely,
QBrew Sig
QBrew Name
Mrs. QBrew Sig
Mrs. QBrew Name


----------



## theo

*Patience is a virtue...*



QBrew said:


> So, the following notice was included in the contract paperwork with our unique Contract Number on it (It was also on the main contract page in addition to EVERY other page):
> 
> Contract Number 00123-4567890
> 
> 42. "Purchaser's Nonwaivable Right to Cancel".
> You may cancel this Agreement without any penalty or obligation within ten (10) calendar days after the date you sign this Agreement or the date on which you receive the last of nil documents required to be given to you pursuant to section 721.07 (61. Florida Statutes, whichever is later. If you decide to cancel this Agreement, you must notify the Seller in writing of your Intent to cancel. Your notice of cancellation shall he effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc., Attention: Account Controls and Administration - Rescission Dept. at: P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 or 10750 West Charleston Blvd., Suite 130, Las Vegas, Nevada 89135. Any attempt to obtain a waiver of your cancellation right is void and of no effect. While you may execute ail Closing documents in advance, the Closing, as evidenced by delivery of the deed or other document, before expiration of your ten (10) day cancellation period, is prohibited.*
> 
> We mailed (sent certified with return signature verification) the following letter to both of the addresses listed above:
> 
> ClubWyndham Access Vacation Ownership Plan
> 6277 Sea Harbor Drive
> Orlando, FL 32821
> 
> 7/3/2014
> 
> To whom it may concern:
> 
> This letter is to inform you that we are exercising our legal right, pursuant to Section 721.07(6) Florida Statutes, to cancel contract number: 00123-4567890 which was purchased by QBrew and Mrs. QBrew on June 30, 2014.  We expect a full refund of our deposit.  Do not make any additional charges to our line of credit.
> 
> Please confirm my legal rescission in writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> QBrew Sig
> QBrew Name
> Mrs. QBrew Sig
> Mrs. QBrew Name



You've done well, my friend. I know and appreciate that it's very stressful to wait --- and it could (in a worst case scenario) actually take up to 45 days before you actually have your deposit refund in hand. But in the meantime --- *do yourself a favor and stay off the phone on this matter*!

Try to continually remind yourself that *the law is on your side* here. Wyndham is not doing you a personal favor, or extending an act of kindness or benevolence to you in processing your cancellation. They are *legally obligated* to do so and they have absolutely no other choices or options available to them. *It's the law*. Period, amen.

P.S. As mentioned previously, the developer has no legal obligation to comply with your submitted request for "confirmation in writing". They might choose to send you something, but they definitely don't have to do so. Their sole legal obligation is to process your cancellation and issue a full refund of your deposit. No more, no less.


----------



## Onehotbike

Yeah the salesman pitch was guilt for not taking the vacations we wanted."your kids will remember this the rest of their lives". YEAH BECAUSE THEY WOULD BE PAYING FOR THIS THE REST OF THEIR LIVES


----------



## theo

*Yes and no...*



Onehotbike said:


> Yeah the salesman pitch was guilt for not taking the vacations we wanted."your kids will remember this the rest of their lives". YEAH BECAUSE THEY WOULD BE PAYING FOR THIS THE REST OF THEIR LIVES



Fear and guilt (and also greed, when it fits) are of course well known and routinely utilized "psychological tools" in the sales world (including timeshares).
However, the truth is that your offspring would *never* be legally obligated to "inherit" a timeshare obligation. It can simply be declined as an inheritance item.


----------



## pacodemountainside

theo said:


> Fear and guilt (and also greed, when it fits) are of course well known and routinely utilized "psychological tools" in the sales world (including timeshares).
> However, the truth is that your offspring would *never* be legally obligated to "inherit" a timeshare obligation. It can simply be declined as an inheritance item.



Time share salespeople remind  me of Vance Packard's expose of psychological marketing techniques  back in 1957.


Vance Packard (May 22, 1914 – December 12, 1996) was an American journalist, social critic and author.

He was born in Granville Summit, Pennsylvania, to Philip J. Packard and Mabel Case Packard. Between 1920-32 he attended local public schools in State College, Pennsylvania, where his father managed a dairy farm owned by the Pennsylvania State College (later Penn State University). In 1932 he entered Penn State, majoring in English. He graduated in 1936, and worked briefly for the local newspaper, the Center Daily Times. He earned his master's degree at the Columbia University Graduate School of Journalism in 1937. That year, he joined the Boston Daily Record as a staff reporter and a year later, he married Virginia Matthews.

About 1940, he became a reporter for the Associated Press and in 1942, joined the staff of The American Magazine as a section editor, later becoming a staff writer. The American Magazine closed in July, 1956, and Packard moved over to Collier's where he worked as a writer. Collier's, too, closed by the end of 1956, allowing Packard to devote his full attention to writing books.

 In 1957, The Hidden Persuaders was published and received national attention. The book launched Packard's career as a social critic and full-time lecturer and book author. In 1961 he was named a Distinguished Alumnus of Penn State University. He died in 1996 at the Martha's Vineyard Hospital in Massachusetts.



Vance Packard's book The Hidden Persuaders, about media manipulation in the 1950s, sold more than a million copies. 

In The Hidden Persuaders, first published in
 1957, Packard explores the use of consumer motivational research and other psychological techniques, including depth psychology and subliminal tactics, by advertisers to manipulate expectations and induce desire for products, particularly in the American postwar era. He identified eight "compelling needs" that advertisers promise products will fulfill. According to Packard these needs are so strong that people are compelled to buy products to satisfy them. The book also explores the manipulative techniques of promoting politicians to the electorate. The book questions the morality of using these techniques.


----------



## QBrew

Great news!  Today we received a letter from Wyndham stating that they were disappointed that we had decided to rescind our contract!  Thank you for all of the guidance and support. I'm sure that tonight's sleep will be very rewarding.


----------



## TimeToRun

QBrew said:


> Great news!  Today we received a letter from Wyndham stating that they were disappointed that we had decided to rescind our contract!  Thank you for all of the guidance and support. I'm sure that tonight's sleep will be very rewarding.



Yay!! Congrats! We slept better too after hearing that they were "disappointed." I felt so rested the next morning. Lol


----------



## TUGBrian

up to twelve now!

such a great thread!


----------



## TimeToRun

*Question*

After all has been said and done, after the rescission was a done deal, we are now getting mail from RCI. There has been a welcome packet with ID cards, and also some general info. Has anybody else received stuff like this? We are just ignoring it and have not logged into the site. However, we are curious to check it out just for fun but haven't yet...


----------



## Passepartout

We have heard of people who maintained their RCI memberships and con tinued to rent Last Calls and Extra Vacation (cash rentals) after getting rid of their resorts. I can't recall anyone keeping the RCI membership after rescinding. But heck, sign on, look around, then after they ask for money or a credit card #, then bail out. No harm, no foul. I'd see if it would let me book a Last Call. Those are full weeks for between $209 & $300. 

Jim


----------



## theo

*The cart is (only temporarily) in front of the horse...*



TimeToRun said:


> After all has been said and done, after the rescission was a done deal, we are now getting mail from RCI. There has been a welcome packet with ID cards, and also some general info. Has anybody else received stuff like this? We are just ignoring it and have not logged into the site. However, we are curious to check it out just for fun but haven't yet...



It's simply a matter of the various "new Wyndham buyer" processing events being (temporarily) out of synch and out of sequence here. RCI membership automatically comes along with any developer-direct Wyndham purchase (Wyndham actually owns RCI, as you may already know), so your new RCI membership initiation likely began promptly after you purchased, but before you later rescinded the purchase. 

In short, you will certainly find that your new RCI membership will soon be cancelled just as quickly and unexpectedly as the RCI materials first appeared in your mail.


----------



## pacodemountainside

*Clarification*

Any purchase,  be it 28K or a zillion of UDI points from any one includes a "free" RCI membership.  The cost is included in $118 mandatory  minimum POA fee.

You can bet your bippies when RCI bills VOI Trust for your membership it will bounce.


----------



## eman072509

Hi,

My wife and I got suckered into attending a Wyndham TS sales presentation in Las Vegas.  The lying &%@ of a "salesman" attempted to tell us that 105,000 Wyndham points were worth more than 98,000 RCI points.   Since I just upgraded my old TS (Yes, I spent more than I should have, but I don't believe I did to bad.  For the price I paid, I could have bought an annual one in the same TS resort.)

To make a long story short, after comparing the two, (Discovering TUGBBS YEA!!) we chose to rescind the Wydaham resort.  Since I couldn't make heads or tails of the rescind page, I chose to go to the place we bought it from, to rescind in person. (According to Nevada State Law, that is what you can do.) We stood our grounds, and told them NO, NO, and NO we were not going to purchase any other offer, they finally took our old contract, and all of the other "stuff", gave us a copy of the rescind paper, with the contract number on it, Date stamped and initialed by the person who we were told handled people like us who back out of contracts.  

I didn't find this thread until today.  Did I make a mistake??  Should I have had copies made of the contract??  Thoughts, Ideas??

Eric


----------



## theo

eman072509 said:


> they finally took our old contract, and all of the other "stuff", *gave us a copy of the rescind paper*, with the contract number on it, Date stamped and initialed by the person who we were told handled people like us who back out of contracts.
> 
> I didn't find this thread until today.  Did I make a mistake??  Should I have had copies made of the contract??  Thoughts, Ideas??



I'm unclear about just what you mean by "a copy of the rescind paper" as highlighted above. Can you be more specific? I ask this primarily because there generally isn't (AFAIK) a specific form known to be volunteered or provided  by Wyndham  to help facilitate a contract rescission, so I'm just a bit puzzled by this particular reference.

In any case, I will still make one suggestion. Send a follow up letter, by certified mail and ASAP, specifically referencing your contract number and "thanking" them for receiving and processing your contract rescission, as initiated in person on [insert specific date, time and place here]. 

Maybe this extra effort will turn out to be redundant and entirely unnecessary, but a belt *and* suspenders approach certainly can't hurt in terms of providing more hard copy documentation of the timeliness and legal adequacy of the submission of your rescission. 

Btw, while I'm not challenging either the accuracy or veracity of your statement, I'm nonetheless curious as to the basis on which you state with some apparent confidence that Nevada law (5 days to rescind, afaik) allows for a "personal appearance" (as opposed to written notification) to rescind a developer contract.


----------



## Passepartout

Well, it doesn't look particularly elegant, but if they took all the stuff, and you have a form signed and dated that says you have rescinded, so be it. Many people don't find out about rescission until they are away from the resort, and worse, too late to do anything about it. 

Congratulations, and Welcome to TUG. Stick around. Do some studying, and learn how to have some nice vacations for a whole lot less money.

Jim


----------



## eman072509

theo said:


> I'm unclear about just what you mean by "a copy of the rescind paper" as highlighted above. Can you be more specific? I ask this primarily because there generally isn't (AFAIK) a specific form known to be volunteered or provided  by Wyndham  to help facilitate a contract rescission, so I'm just a bit puzzled by this particular reference.
> 
> In any case, I will still make one suggestion. Send a follow up letter, by certified mail and ASAP, specifically referencing your contract number and "thanking" them for receiving and processing your contract rescission, as initiated in person on [insert specific date, time and place here].
> 
> Maybe this extra effort will turn out to be redundant and entirely unnecessary, but a belt *and* suspenders approach certainly can't hurt in terms of providing more hard copy documentation of the timeliness and legal adequacy of the submission of your rescission.
> 
> Btw, while I'm not challenging either the accuracy or veracity of your statement, I'm nonetheless curious as to the basis on which you state with some apparent confidence that Nevada law (5 days to rescind, afaik) allows for a "personal appearance" (as opposed to written notification) to rescind a developer contract.


There is a packet of paper that is put out by the Nevada State HUD.  The cover page has writing on it, and superimposed on it talks about your rights.  The real estate and TS closing people are required to make you aware of it.  Most of the time they gloss over it, and make you sign a paper stating you revived it.  On the last page of this document is a form.  On the top of the form it stated we could send this form by either in person, by certified mail or UPS/Fedex type service as long as delivery is signed for.  There were several addresses on it, and it wasn't clear what address we needed to send it to.  

The one I received from my Home TS, (Both the old one, and new one,) had clear instructions, and contract numbers written on it. 

The other reason I went in person, is the "Stuff" they gave me, I would either have to check it, or carry it on, or ship it home.  The carry on charge for a bag is $50 at the airport.


----------



## theo

eman072509 said:


> There is a packet of paper that is put out by the Nevada State HUD.  The cover page has writing on it, and superimposed on it talks about your rights.  The real estate and TS closing people are required to make you aware of it.  Most of the time they gloss over it, and make you sign a paper stating you revived it.  On the last page of this document is a form.  On the top of the form it stated we could send this form by either in person, by certified mail or UPS/Fedex type service as long as delivery is signed for.  There were several addresses on it, and it wasn't clear what address we needed to send it to.
> 
> The one I received from my Home TS, (Both the old one, and new one,) had clear instructions, and contract numbers written on it.



Got it. Thanks for the more detailed explanation, which now makes considerably more sense to me. I can't say that I've ever previously heard of any other U.S. states requiring  that any such separate, extensive materials pertaining to contract rescission rights be so overtly provided to a buyer. Good for Nevada! 

That being said, I still think that, even if it's ultimately redundant, a follow up letter of "thanks"  for processing your rescission, as previously suggested, can't possibly hurt --- just in case the weasels might possibly attempt to play any games regarding the validity or timeliness  of your rescission. Your call though...


----------



## pacodemountainside

Theo:

You might want to check this thread for more back ground information.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214930


----------



## vacationhopeful

Passepartout said:


> We have heard of people who maintained their RCI memberships and con tinued to rent Last Calls and Extra Vacation (cash rentals) after getting rid of their resorts. I can't recall anyone keeping the RCI membership after rescinding. But heck, sign on, look around, then after they ask for money or a credit card #, then bail out. No harm, no foul. I'd see if it would let me book a Last Call. Those are full weeks for between $209 & $300.
> 
> Jim



I would try and establish the RCI account ... stranger things have happen ... the worst that happens is after a day or so, the account disappears. But I suspect it will be "live" for a least a year ... it is those dang computers ... RCI got your info from some computer download to send you the email.  And they would ONLY send you an email IF they were given your info.

PS And that is HOW I have gotten my 5th RCI account .... and after 4 years, it is still alive and good. Of course, it is in the OLD OWNERS names.


----------



## TimeToRun

vacationhopeful said:


> I would try and establish the RCI account ... stranger things have happen ... the worst that happens is after a day or so, the account disappears. But I suspect it will be "live" for a least a year ... it is those dang computers ... RCI got your info from some computer download to send you the email.  And they would ONLY send you an email IF they were given your info.
> 
> PS And that is HOW I have gotten my 5th RCI account .... and after 4 years, it is still alive and good. Of course, it is in the OLD OWNERS names.



Actually we received a welcome packet with ID cards via snail mail. I think I will check it out this weekend.  Just for fun :whoopie:


----------



## eman072509

eman072509 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I got suckered into attending a Wyndham TS sales presentation in Las Vegas.  The lying &%@ of a "salesman" attempted to tell us that 105,000 Wyndham points were worth more than 98,000 RCI points.   Since I just upgraded my old TS (Yes, I spent more than I should have, but I don't believe I did to bad.  For the price I paid, I could have bought an annual one in the same TS resort.)
> 
> To make a long story short, after comparing the two, (Discovering TUGBBS YEA!!) we chose to rescind the Wydaham resort.  Since I couldn't make heads or tails of the rescind page, I chose to go to the place we bought it from, to rescind in person. (According to Nevada State Law, that is what you can do.) We stood our grounds, and told them NO, NO, and NO we were not going to purchase any other offer, they finally took our old contract, and all of the other "stuff", gave us a copy of the rescind paper, with the contract number on it, Date stamped and initialed by the person who we were told handled people like us who back out of contracts.
> 
> I didn't find this thread until today.  Did I make a mistake??  Should I have had copies made of the contract??  Thoughts, Ideas??
> 
> Eric


Whoo Whoo... Revived a  confirmation letter from the Wyndham today acknowledging the rescind of our contract.  On Monday we received a refund of our down.  I'm happy.


----------



## TimeToRun

*Congratulations!!*



eman072509 said:


> Whoo Whoo... Revived a  confirmation letter from the Wyndham today acknowledging the rescind of our contract.  On Monday we received a refund of our down.  I'm happy.



Congrats! I think that is now 14 in this thread


----------

